# 07 Sentra Factory Speaker Replacement



## d1699 (Jul 18, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has replaced the factory speakers in their 07 Sentra...especially the rears and how much of the car you have to rip out to get at them. same goes for the fronts...no easy access to the speakers like my Honda...have to pull off the door panel....any help or link would be appreciated!
Thanks


----------

